# just a wee thought



## weeoonagh (Dec 21, 2008)

Girls, firstly let me say hello to everyone, I have stayed away for a while because we were just waiting and waiting and waiting but now my hubby and I have started on our ttc journey well and truely, but I read this and it gave me hope, so I just wanted to share

*What do I think God meant when he gave me infertility?

I think he meant for my husband and I to grow closer, become stronger, love deeper. I think God meant for us to find the fortitude within ourselves to get up every time infertility knocks us down. I think God meant for our medical community to discover medicines, invent medical equipment, create procedures and protocols. I think God meant for us to find a cure for infertility.

No, God never meant for me not to have children. That's not my destiny; that's just a fork in the road I'm on. I've been placed on the road less traveled, and, like it or not, I'm a better person for it. Clearly, God meant for me to develop more compassion, deeper courage, and greater inner strength on this journey to resolution, and I haven't let him down.

Frankly, if the truth be known, I think God has singled me out for a special treatment. I think God meant for me to build a thirst for a child so strong and so deep that when that baby is finally placed in my arms, it will be the longest, coolest, most refreshing drink I've ever known.

While I would never choose infertility, I can not deny that a fertile woman could never know the joy that awaits me. Yes, one way or another, I will have a baby of my own. And the next time someone wants to offer me unsolicited advice I'll say, "Don't tell me what God meant when he handed me infertility. I already know."

Author unknown*


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Weeoonagh that is really lovely.


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

, Every word is so, so true,    . Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Thats so lovely  , I have heard it before, but im glad you posted it as now I can read it here whenever the hope is dwindling, to remind myself why im on this road


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

just what i needed,thank youxo


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

That has just rang so true,  I knew that my DH had fertility problems when we married. After our first IVF failed I prayed that God would give me a child any child.  We had another IVF ICSI in 07 which resulted in a little girl.  We found out at 22 week scan that, our little girl would be born with a major heart defect that would never be fixed and every day I thank god that he answered my prayer regardless of the heartache.  Without infertility I probably would have asked why me but I just thank him for her!!!!!  She is now just over two and regardless of the surgery and stress we have because of her condition I would never change her!!  Thank you God with out infertility I would be asking things to change!!!


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

so so true - thank u so much for sharing that with us


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

lovelly, and so so true, thank you...xx


----------



## molly777 (Jan 26, 2008)

Weeoonagh, that was just lovely, thanks for posting that, i will read it to my DH tonight...  

Plusone, and what you said was just so lovely too...


----------

